# Conti GP4000 Vs GP5000



## mustang1 (30 Mar 2020)

What was it about GP4000 that needed improving?

That seemed like the perfect tyre for many riders.


----------



## Shadow121 (30 Mar 2020)

Is the 5000 lighter, did it loose marks for puncture resistance in favour of
speed or comfort.


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2020)

5000 was a bit quicker and could do tubeless.

4000 couldn't do tubeless but seems to last longer.


----------



## Shadow121 (30 Mar 2020)

DCLane said:


> 5000 was a bit quicker and could do tubeless.
> 
> 4000 couldn't do tubeless but seems to last longer.


I hope the keep making the 4000, I want to try them this summer to
see how big a difference they make to my best efforts, and keep my
current tires as spares.
That is if we get to travel more than 2km again.


----------



## Ridgeway (30 Mar 2020)

TL is the biggest difference really, not sure if they make wider 5000's as well ?


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Mar 2020)

https://www.bicyclerollingresistanc...s-ii-2014-vs-continental-grand-prix-5000-2018
They make wider 5000s - up to 32.
The 4000SII I have on the front is on 9000+km and the wear dimples are still about half a mm to go. Sterling service. The premium for a clincher 4000 > 5000 was more than £10 for about 2w per tyre but slightly worse puncture 'protection'.
Though I see Sigma Sports and Wiggle have them for £36 - previously normally in £40s.
https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Continental/GP5000-Clincher-Tyre/KJ5Z
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/continental-grand-prix-5000-tyre/
I understand 5000s come up close to spec widthwise whereas (ime) 4000s can be 2mm wider than spec (depending on inner rim width and pressure).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2020)

Shadow121 said:


> I hope the keep making the 4000, I want to try them this summer to
> see how big a difference they make to my best efforts, and keep my
> current tires as spares.
> That is if we get to travel more than 2km again.



Apparently 2km/h faster so you’ll reach your 2km boundary before you set off.


----------



## Shadow121 (30 Mar 2020)

Tonights ride went well, one car in each direction.
I might as well get the 5000’s and be even safer.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Mar 2020)

The GP 4000 was a load of turd, the GP5000 improved on it, by being more expensive turd, in my opinion / experience.


----------



## shornby (31 Mar 2020)

Try the Vittoria pave tyres ---- very comfy ride and responsive and cheap at less than £25


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2020)

shornby said:


> Try the Vittoria pave tyres ---- very comfy ride and responsive and cheap at less than £25


I had those and they were a total p*ncture fest on Oxfords wet roads. After a couple weeks swapped them out for Conti four seasons and lived a happier life. GP5000 are my next tyre...


----------



## Shadow121 (1 Apr 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> The GP 4000 was a load of turd, the GP5000 improved on it, by being more expensive turd, in my opinion / experience.


What was wrong with them, everyone I know using them rarely gets a flat, and they say they roll well.
Am talking about the GP4000s 11


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

Nothing's wrong with either 4000s or 5000s. Take minimal notice: @rr sometimes succumbs to introspection.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Apr 2020)

Viking said:


> Until the 5000s come down to the same price as the 4000s (still not cheap), I’ll stay with the 4000s.


It does look from their availability as if the distribution of 4000s is being truncated. So the 4000s are not being sold at a reduced price - normally less than £33. So I think the 5000s (@ £36 or £70 for 2) are more or less on a par, assume by Continental design - it is the 4000's successor. The latter apparently wear out at less mileage so more frequent replacement (sales). But the two tyres' target market is pretty well identical. Do I buy one or a pair?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2020)

shornby said:


> Try the Vittoria pave tyres ---- very comfy ride and responsive and cheap at less than £25


Hey!
Long story short, bought some rollers, hard work....partly ‘cos I have a dynohub and can’t turn the lights off! So for an experiment I used the front wheel + Open Pave I had on the unusable (atm) fixie and tried it. Much better. Then went for a proper trip out. Even with just a front tyre the ride is much smoother than the 4 Seasons, so tonight I swapped the rear tyre for the Vittoria. As am not doing long solo rides or night rides, it’s dry and am no longer on Oxfordshires shitty roads at the moment am not so worried about p*nctures. So looking forward to giving them another go. I know they're sublime.
The GP5000 are in the post. I figure I’ll run through the Vittorias fairly quick and then the GP5000 will be long term replacements for the 4 seasons (which will go in the fixie that needs fixing)!’


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hey!
> Long story short, bought some rollers, hard work....partly ‘cos I have a dynohub and can’t turn the lights off! So for an experiment I used the front wheel + Open Pave I had on the unusable (atm) fixie and tried it. Much better. Then went for a proper trip out. Even with just a front tyre the ride is much smoother than the 4 Seasons, so tonight I swapped the rear tyre for the Vittoria. As am not doing long solo rides or night rides, it’s dry and am no longer on Oxfordshires shitty roads at the moment am not so worried about p*nctures. So looking forward to giving them another go. I know they're sublime.
> The GP5000 are in the post. I figure I’ll run through the Vittorias fairly quick and then the GP5000 will be long term replacements for the 4 seasons (which will go in the fixie that needs fixing)!’


@shornby well a week on the Open Pave and all was well in dry and sunny condition, was having a blast until....rain today. My usual 10 mile daily route, rear puncture - just hopeless durability when it rains. The rear is cut to pieces.
The GP5000s go on tomorrow :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2020)

Tried-out the 28mm Conti GP5000 on my regular ‘home-commute’ 10 miler.
Wow!
90/100psi for my 15stone. They fly along alright (actually did one of my fastest runs), but time will tell if that’s maintained. But OMG they are so pliant and comfortable, soooo comfortable. Might have to invest in some latex tubes.....
Magic.


----------

